# Should I be giving glucosamine?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My future mother-in-laws chihuahua was just diagnosed with a Luxating Patella at 2 years of age. The vet suggested that she give him Glucosamine to try and prevent it from getting worse. I am wondering now- should I be giving my dogs glucosamine to help prevent the chance of LP? Does anyone here give it to their dogs who don't already have LP?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Glucosamine will not prevent LP. It is a congenital defect. It can also be inherited genetically. It can be caused by something like trauma, but very uncommon. Not sure how old your pups are, but it is usually diagnosed by 6 months old. Once diagnosed, it can become worse, and sometime glucosamine can help postpone surgery should your Vet advise you that's the course of treatment he recommends. It is graded from one to four. One being the mildest case, 4 being the worse. Sometime your pup can have grade 1 or even 2, and never really have problems. But if mine had ever been diagnosed with even 1, I would have tried Glucosamine.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wanted to add that it's good to have their knees checked once a year. LP can appear later than 6 months old. Glucosamine is an excellent supplement, so it won't hurt to use it.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Good question and great answer - I was wondering that myself!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks TLI for your answer! Sorry, I guess I did imply in my question that glucosamine can prevent LP, even though I do know that isn't true. I ordered some Nupro w/ glucosamine and I will start giving that to both of them to promote joint health. Neither has leg problems right now, but they are both very active and do agility so it can't hurt I suppose .


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

chico is 2.5 yrs and just had LP surgery (see chico's post)...i was giving him glucosamine ever since i found out about his condition and continue to give it to him after the surgery. i can tell a difference when i stop giving it to him for a short length of time....


----------

